# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio (PCG-7184L) battery question



## mom2673 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi;
I just got a used Sony Vaio PCG-7184L laptop. I used it for a while today and then was notified that I had to charge the battery. I plugged it in to charge and then noticed the battery light is flashing orange every second. I can power on the system but only for a minute and then I get a message stating I do not have enough power and the system is shutting down.

Is it normal with this type of laptop for the battery to flash while charging or should it stay solid while charging? I have only had the kind where the light stays steady but I could still use the laptop even though it was charging.

Thank you for your help and I look forward to your response.
Just in case, here are some of the specs:

Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T6600
Speed: 2.20GH
Front Side Bus Speed: 800MHz
L2 Cache: 2MB
4GB PC2-6400 - DDR2/800MHz
320GB HD - 5400rpm
DVD±R/±RW/±R DL/-RAM
Mobile Intel Graphics Media Accelerator
4500MHD with Intel Clear Video Technology


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio (PCG-7184L) battery question*

Hi mom2673 and welcome to TSF

Batteries 

How old is the laptop? Is there any kind of warranty left?

First thing with your laptop powered down, leave it to charge for about 2 hours and see if the charging lghts stop flashing.

If not, try this -

01. Turn off laptop.

02. Unplug AC power.

03. Remove battery.

04. Replace AC power.

05. Turn on laptop, allow OS to boot.

06. Once logged in to the machine, perform a normal shut down.

07. Unplug AC power.

08. Replace battery.

09. Replace AC power.

10. Turn on laptop, allow OS to boot. The battery should once again be charging as normal, maybe!

If not then we will try something else.


----------



## mom2673 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Sony Vaio (PCG-7184L) battery question*

Thanks for the reply. I contacted the Sony helpdesk and we figured out that the charger is going bad and not charging the battery. I replaced the charger with another one and the laptop is charging fine. So here is the answer to my question: The laptop battery should NOT flash when charging.

thank you for your help.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Sony Vaio (PCG-7184L) battery question*

Thats good news mom2673.

Could you please mark this thread as solved.
Go to the first post on this page.
On the tool bar above, open *Thread Tools*.
Click in the box *Mark this thread as solved*.
You are now solved.

Thanks

Steve :smile:


----------

